# Onkyo NR709



## falloncollect (Feb 14, 2012)

Be been looking at the onkyo 709 due to the THX, 3d, 7.2 surround. Anyone has any inside info on this receiver ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 709 is the best receiver available for the money in my opinion next to its brother the 809. You cant go wrong with either of those receivers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in complete agreement with Tony. Many of us here recommend it as the value is absurd and it offers an excellent Feature Set with an impressive Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am in complete agreement with Tony. Many of us here recommend it as the value is absurd and it offers an excellent Feature Set with an impressive Amplifier Stage.
> Cheers,
> J


Jack, I finally ordered the Onkyo 809, I got a really good deal and was informed by sales rep that Onkyo has increased it's dealers cost, that is evident with current prices on many ID sites, Amazon has a one to four month delivery time frame due to no stock, but do offer it through other ID dealers, the average going rate just a few weeks ago was about $699, I have not seen that price since and many sites are on backorder, with 2012 models due out at the end of March and early April I can not fathom why they would raise dealers cost! Newegg sold out the same day stock was available, the same with J&R and the sites that have stock are priced well over $700. I'm preparing for my first network HDMI receiver, what should I do before I set up everything, firmware upgrade and quick start setup? Please correct me if wrong. I don't want to connect all my source components until I know if everything is functioning properly. I look forward to all responders.
Thank you, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I finally ordered the Onkyo 809, I got a really good deal and was informed by sales rep that Onkyo has increased it's dealers cost, that is evident with current prices on many ID sites, Amazon has a one to four month delivery time frame due to no stock, but do offer it through other ID dealers, the average going rate just a few weeks ago was about $699, I have not seen that price since and many sites are on backorder, with 2012 models due out at the end of March and early April I can not fathom why they would raise dealers cost! Newegg sold out the same day stock was available, the same with J&R and the sites that have stock are priced well over $700. I'm preparing for my first network HDMI receiver, what should I do before I set up everything, firmware upgrade and quick start setup? Please correct me if wrong. I don't want to connect all my source components until I know if everything is functioning properly. I look forward to all responders.
> Thank you, Jeff


Jeff,
Congrats amigo. Personally, I would just download the Owners Manual and acclimate yourself to the AVR. Setup is quite straightforward and the same can be said for Audyssey MultEQ XT. A very cool new option with this Series is the WiFi Adapter which makes placement an order of magnitude easier.

Sorry to read prices have gone up. When it was at $649, I made several Threads pointing this out to folks as it was such an amazing value. $699 is still a great deal and I again really think you are going to be pleased.
J


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I finally ordered the Onkyo 809, I got a really good deal and was informed by sales rep that Onkyo has increased it's dealers cost, that is evident with current prices on many ID sites, Amazon has a one to four month delivery time frame due to no stock, but do offer it through other ID dealers, the average going rate just a few weeks ago was about $699, I have not seen that price since and many sites are on backorder, with 2012 models due out at the end of March and early April I can not fathom why they would raise dealers cost! Newegg sold out the same day stock was available, the same with J&R and the sites that have stock are priced well over $700. I'm preparing for my first network HDMI receiver, what should I do before I set up everything, firmware upgrade and quick start setup? Please correct me if wrong. I don't want to connect all my source components until I know if everything is functioning properly. I look forward to all responders.
> Thank you, Jeff


I downloaded the manual for my 809 and had it read though before UPS arrived. Once you get it I'd upgrade firmware and then run setup. I love mine. The important thing is plenty of airflow above and around your receiver. I'm a huge Onkyo fan and own 4 but I'm fanatical about good air flow.


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

My Onkyo 707 just stopped working completely. It still passes video, but absolutely no sound. Of course the warranty is shot. I have a 606 that I replaced it with for the time being. But I miss the DSX Wide of the 707.

My question is the 709 that much better and should I look elsewhere for a receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mirageburbank said:


> My Onkyo 707 just stopped working completely. It still passes video, but absolutely no sound. Of course the warranty is shot. I have a 606 that I replaced it with for the time being. But I miss the DSX Wide of the 707.
> 
> My question is the 709 that much better and should I look elsewhere for a receiver.


Hello,
The x09 Series represents the first redesign in around 5 years. Not only does this Series run cooler, but it really seems like Quality Control has been improved as well. I understand if you are turned off after what happened with your 707 and AC4L now offers Denon as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mirageburbank (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I really liked my 707 but it appears they had some issues with that model.

I think the 709 sounds perfect. I have only had onkyo and right now the 606 is fine, but once you get used to wide it is hard to go back


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

mirageburbank said:


> Thanks for the response. I really liked my 707 but it appears they had some issues with that model.
> 
> I think the 709 sounds perfect. I have only had onkyo and right now the 606 is fine, but once you get used to wide it is hard to go back


Hello, I contacted Onkyo before I even considered the purchase of the 709 or 809 and was told that the HDMI board failures were with a few isolated models, the 707 was mentioned, exact words from Onkyo USA, the 709 and 809 do not seem to be affected, as Jack states Onkyo has revamped their XX09 series and Onkyo assured me that the HDMI board situation was not a issue. Hope this helps, I have a 702 that to this day has performed flawlessly.
Jeff


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Basically what I am getting from this forum is that you all like Onkyo around here, huh? I was looking at a Yahama receiver but for the cost I was going to pay I can get more from Onkyo. So I will be stopping at Best Buy tonight to check out the 709 on the way home. If I like what I see I will be ordering. A4L has is refurbed or I can get it new from Amazon for about $75 more. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> Basically what I am getting from this forum is that you all like Onkyo around here, huh? I was looking at a Yahama receiver but for the cost I was going to pay I can get more from Onkyo. So I will be stopping at Best Buy tonight to check out the 709 on the way home. If I like what I see I will be ordering. A4L has is refurbed or I can get it new from Amazon for about $75 more. Decisions, decisions.....


Many members including myself have been "gently" guided towards the Onkyo AVR's. My 809 has not disappointed and has actually far exceeded expectations. If you do some research you will find bang for buck to be outstanding. Good luck to you.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

lucky53s said:


> Basically what I am getting from this forum is that you all like Onkyo around here, huh? I was looking at a Yahama receiver but for the cost I was going to pay I can get more from Onkyo. So I will be stopping at Best Buy tonight to check out the 709 on the way home. If I like what I see I will be ordering. A4L has is refurbed or I can get it new from Amazon for about $75 more. Decisions, decisions.....


I like Onkyo receivers _a lot_ (I own 4 - 606, 906, 707, and 809) but they generate a ton of heat and have to be kept cool and that means don't stack anything on top and leave room around and at least 4-6" above them for airflow. If you don't you'll cook it - it's that simple. That's the price of including a great big power supply and serious amps. With the x09 models they finally built in a much needed fan and it seems to help a lot. 

In the interest of full disclosure some on various forums have questioned their reliability but I think the discussions are overblown and since I've never had problems with mine I voted with my wallet and bought my 4th (all working fine) the 1st of this year. I just keep them all as cool as possible. If it were a $100-150 difference including shipping I'd buy a refurb from A4L (I own 2) but for $75 I'd buy brand new from Amazon.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Free shipping from Amazon on that one. And I have no problem getting a small fan to circulate air in the cabinet if that is what is needed. I actually don't have the stand that it will be on/in yet. That means I can buy the furniture to accomodate the important stuff.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lucky53s said:


> Basically what I am getting from this forum is that you all like Onkyo around here, huh? I was looking at a Yahama receiver but for the cost I was going to pay I can get more from Onkyo. So I will be stopping at Best Buy tonight to check out the 709 on the way home. If I like what I see I will be ordering. A4L has is refurbed or I can get it new from Amazon for about $75 more. Decisions, decisions.....


Hello,
More than many of us liking Onkyo, very few of us have encountered any sort of problems. We have no affiliation whatsoever with Onkyo and unlike AVS, we do not even have a Storefront.

For me, it is the combination of what I consider the best commercially available RoomEQ in Audyssey, excellent Amplifier Stages, excellent Feature Sets, and excellent DAC's (Burr Brown) This enthusiasm really started with the x05 Series which came out with HDMI 1.3 up to a year before the competition and Models like the TX-SR805. For $1000 (far less on the street), you got a THX Ultra2 AVR. Prior to this, THX Ultra2 Certified AVR's were almost universally reserved to flagships costing at least $3000 with many costing close to twice. Only Denon's $5500 AVR-5803 is Ultra2, only Yamaha's $5000 RX-Z11 is Ultra2, only Pioneer's $7000 SC-09tx was Ultra2. Later Pioneer SC Series costing over 1/3rd less carried Ultra2 Certification, but around 5 years ago when the 805 was released, it was utterly groundbreaking.

As Ultra2 Plus is now reserved for Onkyo's 3000 and 5000 Series that start around $2000, it makes the 805 all the more amazing. And only Denon still has the 5803 in wide release and $1000 is needed to add Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and HDMI 1.4. I have said many times that the TX-SR805 was/is the greatest value of the HDMI Era. Also, the Bench Test of the 805 was utterly amazing.

Now, you can spend $299 at Accessories4less and get a Refurbished TX-NR609. Check out the Bench Test numbers:
"Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 81.0 watts 
1% distortion at 95.1 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 77.7 watts 
1% distortion at 88.9 watts

This graph shows that the TX-NR609’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 105.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 124.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 146.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 188.6 watts.

For comparisons sake, here are the results of the $1100 Yamaha Aventage A1000
"HT Labs Measures
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.9 watts 
1% distortion at 63.8 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.0 watts 
1% distortion at 63.6 watts


This graph shows that the RX- A1000’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 121.0 watts and 1 per- cent distortion at 135.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 per- cent distortion at 177.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 213.9 watts.

So when there have been quite few reports of our Members needing Repair and many of the Staff having the same experience, it is hard not for many of us to be fond of Onkyo. My around 5 year old TX-SR805 and 875 are still preforming flawlessly having sold both to close friends who live within 10 minutes of me.
I did have a B-Stock 3007 that had a strange HDMI issue where even after multiple HDMI Boards were inserted, there was Picture, but the only sound came from True HD, DTS-HD, and LPCM. Onkyo kindly sent me a brand new TX-NR3008 instead and I danced a jig as I now had Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT...

So indeed many here, including the Owner of HTS and a number of Staff and prominent Posters like Tony, have an Onkyo AVR or SSP, it is a result of excellent performance and excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Now if that's not "gently" guided with cold hard facts and numbers to support the Onkyo line. It sold me and I'm extremely happy with my purchase.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> More than many of us liking Onkyo, very few of us have encountered any sort of problems. We have no affiliation whatsoever with Onkyo and unlike AVS, we do not even have a Storefront.
> 
> For me, it is the combination of what I consider the best commercially available RoomEQ in Audyssey, excellent Amplifier Stages, excellent Feature Sets, and excellent DAC's (Burr Brown) This enthusiasm really started with the x05 Series which came out with HDMI 1.3 up to a year before the competition and Models like the TX-SR805. For $1000 (far less on the street), you got a THX Ultra2 AVR. Prior to this, THX Ultra2 Certified AVR's were almost universally reserved to flagships costing at least $3000 with many costing close to twice. Only Denon's $5500 AVR-5803 is Ultra2, only Yamaha's $5000 RX-Z11 is Ultra2, only Pioneer's $7000 SC-09tx was Ultra2. Later Pioneer SC Series costing over 1/3rd less carried Ultra2 Certification, but around 5 years ago when the 805 was released, it was utterly groundbreaking.
> ...


You got a little deep for me there Jack, I am a newbie to this tech world. You quoted many stats from the 609. I'm assuming that the 709 has all of that goodness and more? I really like that it has enough zones for me to use it for my whole house system, it has networking capabilities (with the small adapter if I remember correctly) and is expandable/puts out enough power to really let me enjoy a surround sound system. And that it's less expensive than the less capable Yamaha system that I was guided to last time I was shopping. 

Okay, I'm off to Best Buy to check out the 709 in person!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that with the Onkyo bashing that seems to go on and on over at AVS people are forgetting the true hard facts that the Onkyo bench tests prove over and over that they are on top and dont have any real competition.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm all new to this as well and did get the 709. I love it and very user friendly. Be sure to do the firmware before all things are hooked up. I had it all hooked up and tries to update firmware only to unhook everything in order for it to work. Other then that only complaint I have as a new person is learning how to do it all


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lucky53s said:


> You got a little deep for me there Jack, I am a newbie to this tech world. You quoted many stats from the 609. I'm assuming that the 709 has all of that goodness and more? I really like that it has enough zones for me to use it for my whole house system, it has networking capabilities (with the small adapter if I remember correctly) and is expandable/puts out enough power to really let me enjoy a surround sound system. And that it's less expensive than the less capable Yamaha system that I was guided to last time I was shopping.
> 
> Okay, I'm off to Best Buy to check out the 709 in person!!


Hello,
Yeah, that Post took on a life of its own and before I knew it, I had spent 30 Minutes writing it. My main point is the vast majority of Rated Power specs are absurdly optimistic and this sadly includes many quite expensive AVR's. However, it is the Entry Level where it is most egregious. Onkyo is one of the few that actually comes quite close to meeting their rated specs. The 709 is my favorite budget AVR by a huge margin.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have had my 809 for a couple of weeks now and so far so good. It has a ton of things to learn about it though so go through the manual good. I have been going through it for two weeks and still haven't learned everything about what the reciever can do. I will say one thing though, if you buy one upgrade the firmware with a hardwire connection and not wirelessly. If your wireless gets interupted while doing the firmware it can create a giant headache. You need to make sure that there is no interruption while doing the upgrade. It usually only takes about 45 minutes to do the upgrade.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> My main point is the vast majority of Rated Power specs are absurdly optimistic and this sadly includes many quite expensive AVR's. However, it is the Entry Level where it is most egregious. Onkyo is one of the few that actually comes quite close to meeting their rated specs. The 709 is my favorite budget AVR by a huge margin.


I'll second this. I was shocked when I bought a refurbished 90w Onkyo 606 and it flat out blew the doors off my old "110w" Pioneer. I've been an Onkyo receiver fan ever since.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

For anyone interested, I ran two firmware updates on my Onkyo 709 via hard wire Ethernet and the new version is 1121-1177-0211-3107, the first was 1111-1077-0211-1105, hope this helps!
Cheers Jeff


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

An update to the receiver search: I looked at the 709 yesterday and liked what I saw. One question though, the Denon 2312 was recommended over this one because they share many features but the guy felt that it had a better processor (assuming that means that it does what you ask of it quicker?) Any thoughts? Only a $20 difference on Acc 4 Less.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lucky53s said:


> An update to the receiver search: I looked at the 709 yesterday and liked what I saw. One question though, the Denon 2312 was recommended over this one because they share many features but the guy felt that it had a better processor (assuming that means that it does what you ask of it quicker?) Any thoughts? Only a $20 difference on Acc 4 Less.


Which Processor was he talking about? It could be the Video or DSP I suppose, but I am guessing Video. The Onkyo uses the Marvell Qdeo VP that is used in many AVR's all the way up to the $7500 Pioneer SC-09. The Denon uses an Anchor Bay VP that is also excellent.

The huge advantage to the Onkyo is that it has Preamp Outputs for adding an Power Amplifier down the road. It also offers THX Post Processing. The Denon does offer Custom Installer (thus CI moniker) friendly things like 12v Triggers, Crestron Support, RS-232, IR Serial Remote In/Out, etc. However, I do think the Onkyo has a stronger Amplifier Stage and the Processing is pretty much a wash in both DSP and Video.
Cheers,
J


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

JJ, 

I am happy with what I have read and seen about the Onkyo, just wanted to make sure it was considered in the discussion. I really liked how it worked yesterday when I got to see it in person.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that the THX processing, Pre-Outs and stronger amplification section are the big selling features over the Denon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lucky53s said:


> JJ,
> 
> I am happy with what I have read and seen about the Onkyo, just wanted to make sure it was considered in the discussion. I really liked how it worked yesterday when I got to see it in person.


Hello,
If you are lucky enough to have a local dealer that offers both brands, I would highly recommend auditioning both. I do prefer Denon's GUI which I find to be the most elegant in the business. I am also quite fond of Denon's Industrial Design, but Onkyo's new design language on the x09 Series has bridged the gap in a major way.

If using really efficient speakers and or not the type to switch Speakers fairly often, the Denon might be perfect for you. I advocate having the flexibility to upgrade ones HT through things like adding an Amplifier should you move into a bigger House and or switch to Speakers that really need an Amplifier to get the most out of them. I use THX Post Processing quite often as well, but this is a personal preference. Again, I find it nice to have the option.
All the best,
J


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

Have not posted a lot here but saw your interest in the Onk amp. I am a very happy owner of the onkyo 3009. I purchased it in October and love it. Just a word of caution Onkyo has just issued a recall in the last few days on a few of the 09 models due to some failures on the models mentioned on theyre site manufactured in Non, Dec of 11 and Jan 12. They are issuing a recall based on serial numbers and will incllude shipping and repair and return. Just so you know this in advance. They are great products and just as in the auto industry things happen. Most of the serial numbers are on the boxes so in ordering you might want to have them checked first. I am not bashing the company just giving some pertinent info. These receivers are awesome and I think they are the best bang for the buck out.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bobav said:


> Have not posted a lot here but saw your interest in the Onk amp. I am a very happy owner of the onkyo 3009. I purchased it in October and love it. Just a word of caution Onkyo has just issued a recall in the last few days on a few of the 09 models due to some failures on the models mentioned on theyre site manufactured in Non, Dec of 11 and Jan 12. They are issuing a recall based on serial numbers and will incllude shipping and repair and return. Just so you know this in advance. They are great products and just as in the auto industry things happen. Most of the serial numbers are on the boxes so in ordering you might want to have them checked first. I am not bashing the company just giving some pertinent info. These receivers are awesome and I think they are the best bang for the buck out.


This is hugely pertinent information! While many of us are fans here, I hope Onkyo is not treated like a Sacred Cow like Emotiva and OPPO are on AVS. Thank you for bringing this to everyone's attention.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> This is hugely pertinent information! While many of us are fans here, I hope Onkyo is not treated like a Sacred Cow like Emotiva and OPPO are on AVS. Thank you for bringing this to everyone's attention.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Your quite welcome. The best place besides onkyo to get the information is on the avs 3009 or 3009-5009 thread. It happens but they all have issues of some kind or another. Yes that is why I like this site not a lot of bashing just good information and facts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bobav said:


> Your quite welcome. The best place besides onkyo to get the information is on the avs 3009 or 3009-5009 thread. It happens but they all have issues of some kind or another. Yes that is why I like this site not a lot of bashing just good information and facts.


That is funny. On another thread about your information, I postulated that it was most likely the 3009 and 5009 that were affected as they were just released in late October. In addition, the 409, 509, 609 are about to be discontinued so it would be highly unlikely that those AVR's would be manufactured in December and January.


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> That is funny. On another thread about your information, I postulated that it was most likely the 3009 and 5009 that were affected as they were just released in late October. In addition, the 409, 509, 609 are about to be discontinued so it would be highly unlikely that those AVR's would be manufactured in December and January.


The end result is that information was issued by onkyo both Eu and USA, The 3009 was not part of the recall. My guess is they traced the part that was defective to the particular serial numbers and models. As you will note the Integra units were not included. I purchased my 3009 in October and that model is not included at this point. The models you referred to might have been assembled before the datew but shipped around that period. They seem to have knowledge of the serial numbers affected.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I just got my new 709. $588 including tax from
Brandsmart. Checked the serial number right on the sales floor to make sure I wasn't getting one being recalled. I couldn't order it new for that much from anywhere. Now I just need the speakers to hook up to it and give it a whirl.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> I just got my new 709. $588 including tax from
> Brandsmart. Checked the serial number right on the sales floor to make sure I wasn't getting one being recalled. I couldn't order it new for that much from anywhere. Now I just need the speakers to hook up to it and give it a whirl.


Congrats and I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bobav said:


> The end result is that information was issued by onkyo both Eu and USA, The 3009 was not part of the recall. My guess is they traced the part that was defective to the particular serial numbers and models. As you will note the Integra units were not included. I purchased my 3009 in October and that model is not included at this point. The models you referred to might have been assembled before the datew but shipped around that period. They seem to have knowledge of the serial numbers affected.


So the 5009 was part of it, but the 3009 was not? That is really interesting as the 3009 and 5009 are so closely related. Actually shocking. Good for 3009 Owners however.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

lucky53s said:


> I just got my new 709. $588 including tax from
> Brandsmart. Checked the serial number right on the sales floor to make sure I wasn't getting one being recalled. I couldn't order it new for that much from anywhere. Now I just need the speakers to hook up to it and give it a whirl.


Hey Lucky, I got mine from Amazon with a stereo amp with a combo deal, the 709 was $509 but, I had to return the 709 because the serial number matched the recall #'s, my replacement is on it's way, should be here Monday, I hope I don't have to send that one back.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> Hey Lucky, I got mine from Amazon with a stereo amp with a combo deal, the 709 was $509 but, I had to return the 709 because the serial number matched the recall #'s, my replacement is on it's way, should be here Monday, I hope I don't have to send that one back.
> Cheers Jeff


The least expensive I see it on there now (for a new one) is about $570. It was worth the extra $20 to check the serial number before buying and not have it shipped. Shipping a receiver can't be good for it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

lucky53s said:


> The least expensive I see it on there now (for a new one) is about $570. It was worth the extra $20 to check the serial number before buying and not have it shipped. Shipping a receiver can't be good for it.


I bought mine from Amazon when it was listed at $534 and picked up a M-282 along with it. They would not give the new SN of the replacement before shipping, so I don't know if I will be getting another send back SN.
Cheers


----------

